# 1st Annual Asphalt Assault at Strictly RC Norridge IL July 26 and 27th 2008



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Announcing Strictly R/C's 1st Annual Asphalt Assault, July 26 and July 27 2008.

Strictly RC Raceway is Chicagoland's supreme electric only parking lot race track.

Strictly RC
7719 W. Lawrence Ave.
Norridge IL 60706
Phone: 708-456-9100
Track Forum: http://www.strictlyrc.net/forum

Saturday July 26th will be an open practice day, with racing on Sunday the 27th. Three qualifiers and one main race.

Cost: $35.00 with the first 50 entries receiving a free Asphalt Assault T-Shirt. $5.00 each additional class.

We are planning on these classes:

Rookie (race what you brung)

Trans AM (8 minute main race)

Stock/GT3 (rubber tire only)

Open Modified (rubber tire only)

Pro Modified (rubber tire only)

The parking lot track will have two separate 20 amp legs of power at trackside, bring your own table and chairs. Plan for creating your own shade. We have a 6 foot tall 18 foot drivers stand that's new this year. There's plans for a security guard to be stationed on the track overnight so we can leave our tents and tables up between Saturday evening and Sunday morning.

Strictly races using the iLapRC Race Timing System, and runs Alycat software. House transponders are available free of charge. iLapRC personal transponders are available for sale at the track for $35.00.


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Might this be my Trans-Am debut?


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

I need a new avatar. I don't think I've posted on this board since the Mi3 came out last June.


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Goetz said:


> Might this be my Trans-Am debut?


Don't tease me like that:woohoo:


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

ttt yo


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

We are currently looking at possibly 20 Trans Am cars, not counting anyone coming from outside the area. We have also been gaining some new T/A racers as well, so there should be an awesome T/A turnout, as well as all the other classes. There is a strong showing for mod tc every week.


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

If you are near Chicago, the Strictly RC Asphalt Assault will be July 26-27. Trans AM is a featured class. There were 15 cars last Sunday, so it should be a good crowd.
Sat=Practice Sun=Race

Sign ups....1st 50 get a shirt


strictly rc said:


> Right now you can get the registration form from [email protected]. If you send an email to that address it will send you a copy of the form. Once you have done that if you would please forward the filled sheet to me at [email protected] we can enter your name for the races. We will not be taking money before the race, you will need to pay at the track on the 26th or 27th when you show up to practice or to race.
> Thanks,
> Mark McC.



Link for race website thread
http://strictlyrc.net/forum/index.php?topic=412.0


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Race this weekend!! T/a turnout should be great!


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

rjvk said:


> Race this weekend!! T/a turnout should be great!


And it was. What a good time. Thanks for the pad, sir. 

- C -


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Any more events running there this summer?


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Weekly club races, and they may have an end of year race in Sept.
thread for possible Sept. race:
http://strictlyrc.net/forum/index.php?topic=461.0


----------

